
OpenIndiana Hipster 2018.04, Drops Gnome 2 for MATE and Adds KPTI for Meltdown - rbanffy
https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=OpenIndiana-2018.04-Released
======
erric
I don't get the name, but more power to them.

I cut my teeth on FreeBSD and BSDi long before Linux, and Solaris was always
this solid, go to OS for prod databases and firewalls.

HPUX - I guess it was ok running OpenView when it would actually not panic
Irix - Terribly insecure but very pretty. Still have an Indio2 AIX - Meh.
Everything abstracted away via smit and its brethren Tru64 - Never really
minded using that for Oracle and didn't need to pay Veritas for a clustered
file system

If you want a walk down memory lane:
[https://winworldpc.com/library/operating-
systems](https://winworldpc.com/library/operating-systems)

I am not affiliated with the site and I have no idea if you can legally
download this stuff.

------
robbyt
As a self-described hipster, who happens to love Solaris, this name offends me
(just a bit).

~~~
klez
Well, looks like you're doing it wrong

> Members of the subculture typically do not self-identify as hipsters

From
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hipster_(contemporary_subcul...](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hipster_\(contemporary_subculture\))

~~~
majewsky
"I was self-identifying as a hipster before it was cool."

